# heel lift question



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

It should not be lifting too much. This affects your riding by taking away some of your control when carving. It might be that you have the wrong size bindings


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Technine Icon said:


> This affects your riding by taking away some of your control when carving.


only when carving? are you using the word correctly?: What is carving?

to the op, having ill-fitting boots will affect your riding fundamentally. poorly fitting boots result in movement of your feet not being translated into movement of your board. getting a pair of boots which fit correctly will improve your riding immediately.

alasdair


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

alasdairm said:


> are you using the word correctly?


Yes, the stiffer the boot and the more contact with the binding equal greater response and therefore making it easier to initaite the turn, get up on an edge, and carve


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

^ fair enough. i think that ill-fitting boots will translate to poorer performance in most turns, not just carves.

alasdair


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I　am pretty sure my boot size is correct but I still have some heel lift. I am thinking about getting one size smaller but it is very uncomfortable. Any suggestion?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The best way to check quickly is, does your heel lift out at all (even slightly) when you step with the boot or does this only happen strapped it?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

No heel lift that way. I only have problem on very steep toe side turn. I am on my 3rd pair of boots so I am pretty sure I got my size right.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

hellside said:


> I　am pretty sure my boot size is correct but I still have some heel lift. I am thinking about getting one size smaller but it is very uncomfortable. Any suggestion?


The boots may not be the wrong size, they may simply be the wrong boot for your feet. I have a narrow heel and I get heel lift in 95% of snowboard boots. You just gotta keep trying until you find a pair that works. Do you have narrow feet? Have you ever had heel lift issues in hiking boots, etc? If so, I suggest checking out the Salomon F series boots. If not, you may just have a pair of boots that run on the wide side. What boots do you have?


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

I have Vans Fargo. My foot is not narrow but maybe my heel is.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

When I was trying on boots, I found most Vans to be very wide. I'd try some different brands and see how they fit your foot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> The boots may not be the wrong size, they may simply be the wrong boot for your feet. I have a narrow heel and I get heel lift in 95% of snowboard boots. You just gotta keep trying until you find a pair that works. Do you have narrow feet? Have you ever had heel lift issues in hiking boots, etc? If so, I suggest checking out the Salomon F series boots. If not, you may just have a pair of boots that run on the wide side. What boots do you have?


I'll second checking out the Salomon F boots. Even with my friends F20s beings 1 full size too large they held my narrow heel.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> when i have my boots on and i am strapped in and even when my binding straps are all the way tightened, *i can still move my foot around quite a bit and i can get my heel of my boot off the binding too*. i have ridden like this basically forever but just noticed it the other day and was wondering is it supposed to be like this and if not how can it affect my riding?


Why would better fitting boots resolve this? Is it both Foot movement in the boot and boot movement in the binding? Or is it just movement of the boot in the binding?

Edit- Now see the thread turned to answer someone elses question.


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

n2i1c3k7 said:


> when i have my boots on and i am strapped in and even when my binding straps are all the way tightened, i can still move my foot around quite a bit and i can get my heel of my boot off the binding too. i have ridden like this basically forever but just noticed it the other day and was wondering is it supposed to be like this and if not how can it affect my riding?



Sorry about the hijack.

To answer your questions, the boots are not supposed to come off the binding. Your foot should not move around in the boot. Your heel may come off the boot but that should be minimized (this is the problem I have on steep).


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

when i was out trying on boots this weekend i tried some vans encore and thought they felt really wide.just my observation. might be something to the comment above about vans width.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Is 2 inches toe hang off my board too much>


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmm, I might have to ask for more clarification from the board in general.

Are you guys saying that your heel should NEVER lift at all under any conditions or circumstances? Even a bit? I definitely notice some heel movement in the boot on occasion if I am putting serious pressure on the toes/toe edge, but not enough to take away my control of the board. My boot isn't in any danger of coming off or anything.


----------



## cmb (Jan 17, 2010)

i noticed that i had some heel lift since i did not tighten my boots down to much so after tightning them i basically got rid of 95% of the heel lift and it felt so much better turning. i now try to keep my boots tight but last night while night boarding i was getting a little so i tightened them down and fixed it. i do have some cheap rossignol boots that i bought on ebay for $30. they look decent and were practically brand new. i think i may be in the market for better boots after my problems.


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Boot fit*

Go to a shop that "fits" boots. That means they customize your boots for the idiosyncrasies of your feet. They can tell you if this will work for your boots. 

I have a very wide front foot and a narrow heel. So, I get my boots fitted when I buy them. If you do this, you'll almost instantly ride better. My first toe side turns after getting my boots fitted threw me off the board :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

bryantp said:


> Go to a shop that "fits" boots. That means they customize your boots for the idiosyncrasies of your feet. They can tell you if this will work for your boots.
> 
> I have a very wide front foot and a narrow heel. So, I get my boots fitted when I buy them. If you do this, you'll almost instantly ride better. My first toe side turns after getting my boots fitted threw me off the board :cheeky4:



Yo I have dozer fronts and skeezy rears too, what boots you rockin?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, my boots are a bit too big for me, I think, so I wear double layers of thick socks, you may want to try this to take care of the boot issue, as others said, the bindings may be an issue too


----------



## bryantp (Dec 1, 2008)

*Boot fit*

I wear Salomon Synapse boots in Wide. I have them fitted to keep the heels down and, of course, I have the inner liner fitted also. I've never found anything else wide enough.


----------

